# Odd



## earl (Oct 9, 2010)

I find it odd that there are all these questions about morals in this particular forum . I would think that there would be more questions  in the Christian /Judaism forum since they are so interconnected ,but when you start comparing their morals , the two are sometimes miles apart. Beastiality and child marriage being the first two that come to mind . Belief in Jesus as the true messiah being another .


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

earl said:


> I find it odd that there are all these questions about morals in this particular forum .



Me too.  I don't see morals as the central issue.


----------



## earl (Oct 9, 2010)

Really ?


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 9, 2010)

earl said:


> Really ?



Yep.  100%.  Morality is about conforming to a set of 'rules'.  And people get all tangled up about where those 'rules' come from: God, man, men, cultures, societies, etc...   

But Biblically speaking, the purpose of these 'rules' is to only to show us that we all fail to meet the standard, thus we need a Savior. 

Romans 3:22&23:  This righteousness from God comes through faith in Jesus Christ to all who believe. There is no difference, for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God.


----------



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

I believe we were discussing the unattainable standards set by your God in another thread . 
Proper morals are attainable.


----------



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

BTW , biblically speaking ,the morals in the Bible,especially in the OT are for the most part unacceptable today .
Morals and sinning are miles apart also . Take divorce for example. Most divorces today ,Biblically speaking  , are sins. Morally they are quite acceptable.


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 12, 2010)

Earl – there comes a time when it is wiser to throw in the towel, and begin withholding funding.  It comes to be very clear that spending our money on things like libraries and schools is just ill-advised, especially when we keep running up against things like this after having already spent all that money to no apparent end.

In a nutshell, someone just dismissed morality, by saying that it was only about obeying ‘rules,’ and then in the same breath quoted a set of ancient rules as a standard for morality – and then, stunningly --  declared that the purpose of setting these standards of morality (which apparently do not exist outside of a ‘Biblical’ construct) was only to show that we cannot be moral, and have no hope of meeting this standard of rule-making – despite having rejected rule-making only a sentence earlier, and despite asserting a sentence later that morality was real, but only ‘Biblical,’ and also unachievable, by all . . .  The mind boggles . . . 

Unless, of course, you have a Savior.  But only theirs.  Then, upon that moment of declaring yourself ‘Saved,’ we’re told, it all suddenly makes sense out of the utter nonsense that is contained in  . . . well, um, contained in some Verse or another . . . I guess . . . sort of . . . and they’ll get back to you if you ask inconvenient questions about that part . . . and history suggests that when they get back to you they normally come with faceless hordes wielding swords against the heathen.  They have no answers, and cannot even demonstrate a child-like, fundamental understanding of their own ‘belief’ systems.  All you can expect as reply to serious questions is the knee-jerk, doctrinal, blind, unexamined, thoughtless parroting of rote, tribal superstitions, masquerading as righteousness.  (Therein is contained the rather savage history of ‘civilization,’ from the Mayans to the Christians and back again, but hey, this time it is different . . .)   

So the only real conclusion is that they haven’t a clue, and we’ve simply wasted all of those billions in ‘education’ funding.  Some folks are just  unteachable, and need to be cut loose at a certain point to find out what reality is all about the hard way.  

Upon examination, one ends up concluding that the only ‘Saving’ that matters is that of sparing oneself from the sharp claws of ignorance wearing the robes of wisdom.  Not a single ‘religion’ has endured the reality of existence on this planet over the long term (save two, which have been wholly peaceful, and neither ask nor demand ‘belief’),  and even this one –Christianity – decided about five hundred years ago to begin tearing itself apart internally, and it is doing an admirable job of relegating itself into yet another dust-bin in the long history of ‘belief’ by its own hand.  

Human morality, on the other hand, far predates power-mad, self aggrandizing religions (and that is easily demonstrated); cares not a whit for the rise and fall of ‘beliefs;’ and will endure long after this particular religion also falls by the wayside and is also viewed as a quaint and interesting bit of archaeology.  ‘Belief,’ I might have mentioned a time or two, is the antithesis of truth, and thus cannot endure or even exist in the face of knowledge.

Time to find smarter people to play with . . . Eh?


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 12, 2010)

Diogenes said:


> Earl – there comes a time when it is wiser to throw in the towel, and begin withholding funding.  It comes to be very clear that spending our money on things like libraries and schools is just ill-advised, especially when we keep running up against things like this after having already spent all that money to no apparent end.
> 
> In a nutshell, someone just dismissed morality, by saying that it was only about obeying ‘rules,’ and then in the same breath quoted a set of ancient rules as a standard for morality – and then, stunningly --  declared that the purpose of setting these standards of morality (which apparently do not exist outside of a ‘Biblical’ construct) was only to show that we cannot be moral, and have no hope of meeting this standard of rule-making – despite having rejected rule-making only a sentence earlier, and despite asserting a sentence later that morality was real, but only ‘Biblical,’ and also unachievable, by all . . .  The mind boggles . . .
> 
> ...


You just have it all figured out dont ya


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 12, 2010)

The only reason divorces are acceptable today because the people who do usually are sinners and do care, half the people who even claim they are a child of god really arent. pretty soon murder wont be a super bad thing.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> The only reason divorces are acceptable today because the people who do usually are sinners and do care, half the people who even claim they are a child of god really arent. pretty soon murder wont be a super bad thing.




You seem to have a great confidence in your ability to interpret the word.  You should be a Pastor or a Senator or the President or the King.


----------



## earl (Oct 14, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> You seem to have a great confidence in your ability to interpret the word.  You should be a Pastor or a Senator or the President or the King.





It's a Christian thing . We wouldn't understand.



Or want to .


----------

